# Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?



## meckchris (15. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es mir lang genug mit angeschaut.Echtes Brandungsangel funktioniert nur bei günstigen Windverhältnissen und gutem Geschirr.Stimmt so auf keinen Fall!

Wieso haben dann meine Bekannten mit Karpfenruten und Wathose regelmäßig mehr Fisch als ich?

*Weil sie dem Fisch entgegengehen! *

Mußte ich erst mal ausprobieren.Ablandiger Wind, mehrere Tage schon.Also eigentlich wie immer,wenn man mal loskommt.Wer kannn sich schon stetig die Angelei nach dem Wetter zurechtlegen.Würmer sind sowieso bestellt.
Also ran an den flachen Strand.Die Sandbank nach der ersten Rinne lacht mir entgegen.Drüber weg,noch 30m und bei sicherem Stand -volles Gummi.

Ja dort ist ist der Fisch-und er ist zu meinem Glück hungrig.

Mein Fazitieser Strand +dieses Wetter hätte meinem Angelabend ohne Laufarbeit ein frühzeitiges Ende bereitet.

Wie seht Ihr das?Laufen noch mehr von Euch?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du noch oder gehst Du schon?*



meckchris schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr das?Laufen noch mehr von Euch?


 

Nö, ich laufe nicht, ich Werfe lieber, weil ich kein Bock auf Wathosen habe. Selbst beim Mefoangeln benutze ich keine Wathose und es klappt vorzüglich.

Aber, wenn man die Weiten beim Werfen nicht schafft, dann bleibt "Laufen" wohl die einzige Alternative, um an den Fisch zu kommen. Und über Karpfenruten denke ich am Strand auch nicht nach, ich bin eher der "ganz oder garnicht" Typ. Aber, das ist Geschmacksache, so hat jeder seine Vorlieben und alles, was fängt ist legitim.

Ich war Samstag auch am Strand und wäre ich auf die Sandbank gegangen, dann hätte ich irgendwann im Dunkeln umziehen müssen, weil das Wasser so extrem anstieg. Wenn man soetwas verpennt, dann könnte es beim Rückmarsch durch die Rinne ein feuchtes Erlebnis werden, deshalb riskiere ich das erst gar nicht und vertraue lieber meiner Wurfweite.

Ich hatte 9 gute Fische und war zufrieden.


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du noch oder gehst Du schon?*

Kommt auf den Strand an und den Wind. Es gibt Strände und Zeiten, da nützt dir ne Watbüx gar nix, weil du gar nicht durch die erste Rinne kommst und durch den tiefen Stand soviel Wurfweite verlierst, wie du beim reinlaufen gewinnst.

Es gibt aber auch Tage und Strände, da kannst bzw. musst du laufen, um überhaupt was oder mehr zu fangen.

Das gilt fürs normale Brandungs- wie auch fürs Spinnfischen...

Gibt kein richtig oder falsch...wer fängt hat recht.


----------



## meckchris (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du noch oder gehst Du schon?*

Vielleicht hätte ich eher so fragen sollen:Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?

Ich persönlich würde auch nie mit Karpfenruten in die Brandung,aber ich habe gesehen,es ist möglich damit gut zu fangen.
Ich bleibe trotz freier Sandbank auch lieber am Strand.Ich möchte doch nicht auf mein gemütliches Sturmzelt verzichten.

Aber was ist bei kräftig auflandig?Auch bei "bestem"Wetter fische ich nie unter 150g Blei.Einmal um weit zu werfen und weil ich denke,daß sich der Fisch sicherer hakt.Da kommen weichere Ruten doch schnell an ihre Grenzen.

An steinigen Stränden verzichte ich auch gerne auf den Fußmarsch,insbesondere im Dunkeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du noch oder gehst Du schon?*

Ich änder mal einfach den Titel in:
Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?


----------



## Plolo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*

In "Fangberichte aus der Brandung" berichtest Du von Drahtseitarmen....

 lass die mal weg, kosten nur Köder, Wurfweite und sind exzellente Krautfänger.....jede Wette mit Drahtseitarmen im Wasser stehend schaffst Du nicht mehr als 50m und ob die Köder auch ankommen sei mal dahingestellt...

 Google mal Vorfach Wishbone und Holstein damit kommst Du eigentlich bei jedem Wetter und Untergrund klar...
 und lassen sich prima werfen.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

meckchris schrieb:


> Aber was ist bei kräftig auflandig?Auch bei "bestem"Wetter fische ich nie unter 150g Blei.Einmal um weit zu werfen und weil ich denke,daß sich der Fisch sicherer hakt.Da kommen weichere Ruten doch schnell an ihre Grenzen.


 

Ich fische auch ausschließlich mit 5 1/2 Unzen aufwärts, meist 6 oder 7 Unzen, auch bei Ententeich, alles andere ist für meine Ruten Spielzeug. Und auflandigen Wind ab 5-6 Bft. liebe ich, ist mit Abstand am fischreichsten, dann kann man die leichten Karpfenangeln aber definitiv Knicken, da wird man keinen Spaß mit haben..



Plolo schrieb:


> lass die mal weg, kosten nur Köder, Wurfweite und sind exzellente Krautfänger.....jede Wette mit Drahtseitarmen im Wasser stehend schaffst Du nicht mehr als 50m und ob die Köder auch ankommen sei mal dahingestellt...
> 
> .....


 

Krautfänger ja, bei Ententeich aber egal. 

Köder kosten die normal nicht mehr oder weniger als andere, denn auch die kann man einklippen. 

Wurfweite kosten sie definitiv, aber bei 50m ist lange nicht Schluss, ich werfe damit garantiert auch immer über 100m. Benutze sie aber nicht, sondern ausschließlich selbstgebaute Vorfächer.


----------



## meckchris (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*

Ich benutze auch nur selbstgebaute Vorfächer.

Das mit der Wurfweite ist wohl definitiv so.Aber das Köderspiel am Seitenarm ist schon besonders.
Ich durfte schon mehrmals Zeuge sein,wie am Drahtseitenarm mit Spinnerblatt schöne Mefos gefangen wurden.Das ist sicher nicht die eleganteste Methode,aber die Freude über solche Fänge ist allemal groß.

Ich habe mich lange gegen diese Montage gewehrt,aber bei Ententeich jetzt bei mir immer dabei.Kein Vertüdeln und fängt mindestens so gut wie die Weitflugkünstler!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*

ich laufe fast immer

an meinem spot laufe ich* wenn* möglich, immer soweit wie es geht.
also ohne watbüx is nich....
andere angler(nur gummistiefel)fangen am selben abend dort, in der regel meist schlechter.

da ich meine würmer stehts selber suche-(geht natürlich nur bei niedrigem wasserstand) habe ich mit hohem pegel wenig zu tun.

woanders fahre ich selten hin, gilt also nur für"meinen" strandabschnitt |wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*

Ich wate ebenfalls, wenn es möglich ist, da das für mich mit mediokrer Brandungsausstattung die einzige Möglichkeit ist, hinter die zweite Sandbank zu kommen. Wobei ich glaube, dass Wurfweiten oft überschätzt werden und Strandangler dann eben zwischen den Sandbänken angeln - zumindest an den Stellen die ich so frequentiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich wate ebenfalls, wenn es möglich ist, da das für mich mit mediokrer Brandungsausstattung die einzige Möglichkeit ist, hinter die zweite Sandbank zu kommen. Wobei ich glaube, dass Wurfweiten oft überschätzt werden und Strandangler dann eben zwischen den Sandbänken angeln - zumindest an den Stellen die ich so frequentiere.


Nicht mit Brandunsgerät, aber für die Spinnrute kann ich das bestätigen.

Wirklich nachgemessen ist deutlich weniger weit, als man (weil man ja so toll werfen kann) selber glaubt, an Weite erreicht zu haben.

Ich kann das fürs Brandungsangeln nicht so beurteilen, habe aber bei Dorschen oft festgestellt, dass die abends/nachts von draussen Richtung Ufer ziehen - und wenn man da schon die ersten weit draussen abgreifen kann, bis man sie dann beim fressen in bequemer Wurfweite hat, dann hat man halt am Ende mehr im Sack.

Habe aber auch schon genug Dorsche beim Mefoblinkern (mit wenig Erfolg auf Mefos) im knietiefen Wasser gefangen.

Die Frage Weite dürfte daher genauso wie die Frage des TE werfen oder laufen wg. Weite immer situations- und stellenabhängig sein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage Weite dürfte daher genauso wie die Frage des TE werfen oder laufen wg. Weite immer situations- und stellenabhängig sein.


 

Genau und wirklich tagesabhängig.

An einem Tag fängt man sie an gleicher Stelle auf voller Distanz und einen Tag später fast vor den Füßen.

Deshalb gilt für mich immer: Immer werfen, mit allem was geht und dann zumindest, wenn es nicht so dolle beißt, mit einer Rute langsam näher Richtung Strand ziehen und so den Bereich absuchen, ob da irgendwo Fische stehen. Und dann eventuell alle Ruten auf die Distanz der damit gefundenen Fische bringen, aber auch immer mal weiterprobieren, ob sich das im Laufe des Abends verändert hat, weil ja aus dem Tiefen immer mal wieder Fische nachkommen.

Sprich immer variabel bleiben.

Und es gibt Tage, da fängt man mit der Spinnrute viel besser und größere Fische als mit der Brandungsrute und umgekehrt.. Deshalb ist das Spinngerät bei mir auch immer mit am Strand, selbst eine Spirorute und Fliegen habe ich immer mit dabei.. Also immer für alles gewapnet. :m


----------



## meckchris (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wirfst Du nur oder läufst Du auch?*

Sprich immer variabel bleiben.

Das sollte man wohl immer.Aber wenn ich um 12.30Uhr von zu Hause starte habe ich mit Würmerholen,den Angelplatz anlaufen,Aufbauen und Umziehen um 16.00 Uhr die erste Angel im Wasser.Um 17.00 Uhr ist es dunkel und da baue ich sehr ungern auf.|evil:

Außerdem habe ich fast immer im Hellen schon die ersten Butt am Haken.Deshalb hab ich da den Schnitt gemacht und bleib bei Einem.|rolleyes

Was mich beim Marschieren stört,ist die aufgebrachte Zeit beim Rein-und Rauslaufen.Da vergehen gerne mal 5 min pro Aktion,in denen man die anderen Angeln aus dem Blick verliert.Und mann wird im Laufe der Nacht nicht schneller.

Ich hab mal überschlagen und komme mit 3 Angeln und ambitionierten Watbrandungsangel auf eine Strecke von 4-5km im Wasser.Dazu 1km Fußweg zum Angelplatz.Das wird dem Begriff Angelsport doch schon ein wenig gerecht.:g

Und noch etwas Positives möchte ich erwähnen.Wenns beißt hat man einfach keine Zeit zum Frieren!#h


----------

